# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Έξυπνη ασταμάτητη μηχανή?

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας παίδες , στον τομέα των καταχωρημένων ευρεσιτεχνιών, είδα αυτήν την (ασταμάτητη μηχανή ) όπως εικάζεται από τον εφευρέτη. 

Είναι αυτή η μηχανή .... και λίγο πριν το τέλος της σελίδας 17 .
http://www.obi.gr/obi/Portals/0/Imag..._A_2008_12.pdf

Αυτό το θέμα το είχα σκεφτεί και (πονοκεφάλιαζα κάποτε !!) ότι μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί υπό κάποιες συνθήκες . 
Είναι απλά η εκμετάλλευση και ο συνδιασμός της άνωσης και τις βαρύτητας ταυτόχρονα.
Όσο και να πολεμούσα (τότε) να βρω τις κατάλληλες (τεχνικές συνθήκες) για να εφαρμοστεί και εμπράκτως δεν έβγαζα άκρη.

Τέλος πάντων μελέτησα από την εικόνα του σχεδίου του εφευρέτη την όλη του την κατασκευή και δεν βγάζω νόημα για το αν στέκει πρακτικός . Και όμως καταχωρήθηκε ως εφαρμόσιμο !!
1) Δείχνει την συσκευή ... όπου ο κύριος λόγος να "κινηθεί μόνιμα" . Είναι τα (αριστερά ή δεξιά δοχεία ) να είναι άδεια (από νερό ή αέρα προφανώς)  κτλ 

2) Η όλη του κατασκευή στηρίζεται σε είδος "καθοδηγούμενων εμβόλων " με προσθήκη ελαστικής μεμβράνης όπου αυτή αδειάζει και ξαναγεμίζει τα δοχεία στην κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή (είτε με νερό στα δε δοχεία ... είτε με αέρα στα υπόλοιπα δοχεία.


Μπορείτε να επικεντρώσετε όλοι σας τα Ι/Q σας , στο να καταλάβετε πως λειτουργεί αυτό το ρημάδι? Εδώ σας θέλω!!

Προκαταβολικά συγχαίρω στα μέγιστα τον εφευρέτη της κατασκευής !!!

----------

ΓιώργοςΧ (17-08-12)

----------


## -nikos-

δεν θα δουλεψει γιατι 
υποτηθεται οτι χρησιμοποιει την πιεση του νερου 
στον βυθο 
για να συμπιεσει τον αερα στην επιφανεια,,, ετσι η δυναμη της πιεσης του 
νερου στον βυθο ειναι ιση με την δυναμη της μηχανης στην επιφανεια,,

ακομα και να ειχε μια πηθανωτητα να δουλεψει λογο του οτι η πυκνωτητα του νερου 
ειναι πολαπλασια του αερα 
ακομα και τοτε το βαρος του μηχανισμου θα αντισταθμηζε τα οφελη της πυκνωτητας 
του νερου.
και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα για αυτο διοτι η βαρητυτα ειναι 
αυτη που προσδηδει στο νερο την δηναμη ανωσης του αποσυμπιεσμενου δοχειου σε 
σχεση με το δοχειο που προσπαθει να σιμπιεστει στην επιφανια.

*μονο ενα παραθηρακι του δινω στο οτι πολλα αποσυμπιεσμενα δοχεια κατα 
μηκος του μηχανισμου προσπαθουν να συμπιεσουν μονο ενα στην επιφανεια
αν το αρθρισμα της ανωσης που εχουν τα αποσιμπιεσμενα δοχεια 
ειναι υψηλοτερο απο την δυναμη που χρειαζεται μαζι με τις τριβες για 
να σιμπιεστει στην επιφανεια ενα δοχειο τοτε κατι γινεται.
*

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

και αυτός το δουλεύει υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δηλ δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του τις τριβές.
Σε κάποιο σημείο θα ισορροπήσει το σύστημα της επιφάνειας και κάποιο από αυτά του βυθού.
Αυτό είναι σχεδιασμένο μόνο στο χαρτί από ότι φαίνεται
Αν συναίβεναι αυτό τότε θα έιχε καταρριφθεί όλη η φυσική όπως τη γνωρίζουμε, και φυσικά θα είχε ανακαλύψει το τέλειο λιπαντικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να σημειώσω και το εξής .....
Κανονικά δεν θα έδινα καμία σημασία στην παραπάνω εφεύρεση.... όπως π.χ. βλέπουμε και για άλλες εφευρέσεις όπου συνήθως είναι παραμύθια χωρίς αντίκρυσμα ... κυρίως σαν αυτά στο Youtube. 

Αλλά αυτή η πατέντα ... εννοείται προέρχεται από επίσημα κατοχυρωμένα στάδια (δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται ο οργανισμός για τις καταχωρήσεις) ... νομίζω τμήμα εμπορίου ? και ερευνών? 
Αν όντως πήρε "σφραγίδα" .... τότε λογικά δεν πρέπει να αδιαφορείσουμε για αυτήν την πατέντα ... εννοείται ότι δοκιμάστηκε και στην πράξη και είχε αποτέλεσμα για να κατοχυρωθεί ... έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

όχι δεν είναι έτσι 
καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει κάτι που έφτιαξε ανεξάρτητα αν λειτουργεί ή όχι.
Υποβάλεις σχέδια, αλλά αυτός που θα τα παραλάβει δεν μπορεί να ελένξει αν είναι έτσι που τα λές ή όχι. 
αυτό που ελέγχει είναι αν έχει κατατεθεί και κάτι άλλο σχετικό με αυτό. αν ναι και διαφέρει αν θυμάμαι 50% από το άλλο τότε είναι νέα πατέντα!!!!!
και φυσικά για όλο αυτό θέλει καταβολή χρηματικού ποσού.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται ο οργανισμός για τις καταχωρήσεις ...



*Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας*: www.obi.gr (από εκεί είναι και το link που έδειξες)
Σχετικό θέμα: "Ευρεσιτεχνίες" και ιδιοκτησία τους 
gV

----------


## agis68

είχα την εντύπωση πως καταθέτωντας καποια εφαρμογή ως πατέντα επρεπε να κανεις αναλυτικά σχέδια της εφεύρεσης σε καθε βήμα και για κάθε εξάρτημα που εμπεριέχεται...εγώ προσωπικά δεν πολυκαταλάβα πως δουλεύει και αν τελικά δουλέυει μόνο για να ανεβοκατεβάζει συμπιεσμένα δοχεία αρα ειναι ενας κινητήρας που εξυπηρετεί μόνο το δικό του σκοπό και δεν μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί κατι επιπλέον....(απο οτι καταλαβα βλέπωντας το σχημα και τη συντομη περιγραφή)....μπορεί και να λανθάνω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> όχι δεν είναι έτσι 
> καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει κάτι που έφτιαξε ανεξάρτητα αν λειτουργεί ή όχι.
> Υποβάλεις σχέδια, αλλά αυτός που θα τα παραλάβει δεν μπορεί να ελένξει αν είναι έτσι που τα λές ή όχι. 
> αυτό που ελέγχει είναι αν έχει κατατεθεί και κάτι άλλο σχετικό με αυτό. αν ναι και διαφέρει αν θυμάμαι 50% από το άλλο τότε είναι νέα πατέντα!!!!!
> και φυσικά για όλο αυτό θέλει καταβολή χρηματικού ποσού.



Οκ .... αν είναι έτσι στο περί ...καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει κάτι που έφτιαξε ανεξάρτητα αν λειτουργεί ή όχι.
Υποβάλεις σχέδια, αλλά αυτός που θα τα παραλάβει δεν μπορεί να ελένξει αν είναι έτσι που τα λές ή όχι. 
Είχα την εντύπωση μέχρι τώρα , ότι πέρα τον γνωστών κανόνων να μην έχει ομοιότητες με άλλη κατασκευή  κτλ .. ότι τουλάχιστον προτού κατατεθούν ως πατέντες ελέγχονται και από αυτές τις υπηρεσίες για την έγκυρη αποτελεσματικότητα τους !!
Γιατί αν είναι να βάζουνε "υπογραφή" κατοχύρωσης σε οποιαδήποτε πατέντα ασχέτως αν λειτουργεί και στην πράξη ... είναι σαν να λέμε και για την ίδια την υπηρεσία που "σφράγισε την πατέντα" .... ότι είναι συμμέτοχη σε πιθανή απατεωνιά ... απέναντι σε αυτούς που θα ενδιαφερθούν και στοχεύουν στο να αγοράσουν την πατέντα . Τέλος πάντων .... το μυστήριο λύθηκε !

----------


## -nikos-

θα ανεβασω εδω ενα λινκ με ολες τις 
κατοχυρομενες πατεντες που υποστηριζουν =

Αντιβαρυτητα
Ενεργεια Κενου
Αεναη κινηση 
Αεναη ενεργεια
Ψυχρη συντιξη
Μοτερ ιοντων
Οικιακοι πυρινηκοι αντιδραστηρες 
Μηχανες που καινε νερο 
και γενικα οτιδηποτε αλλο που εχει κατατεθει και κατοχυροθει σαν πατεντα σε 
ολο τον γνωστο κοσμο.

εχω μελετισει ολα τα θεματα που υπαρχουν μεσα και ενω υπαρχουν συσκευες που λειτουργουν 
υπαρχουν ταυτοχρωνα και συσκευες που μπορουν να προκαλεσουν γελιο :Biggrin:  η προβληματισμο :Unsure: ,για 
το ενδεχομενο επιτυχιας τους μιας και 
ακροβατουν στο οριο μεταξυ αποδεκτης τεχνολογειας και αγνωστων μορφων ερευνας της επιστημης.

σε γενικες γραμμες ομως ειναι Μαρτηρες της ανθρωπινης περιεργειας για 
την φυση.

εδω ειναι το λινκ=
http://www.rexresearch.com/

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

"με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται ενέργεια χωρίς να καταναλώνει"

ΖΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΚ. ενέργεια δεν δημιουργείται. Ενέργεια μετατρέπεται από μιας μορφής σε μία άλλη.
Πέραν αυτού, μην τρώτε τον χρόνο σας... εκτός αν θέλετε να βρείτε το κρυμμένο λάθος, εν είδη άσκησης για το σπίτι. πρόκειται για ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ περίπτωση απάτης. Τώρα, απάτη από βλακεία, απάτη από πονηριά... μάλλον το πρώτο.

Η απάντηση με λευκά γράμματα: άμα θέλετε να την δείτε, επιλέξτε ανάμεσα στις παρενθέσεις.
( τα κουβάδια που κατεβαίνουν, συμπιέζονται. Η άνωση φέρνει κόντρα. Δοκίμασε να βουλιάξεις ένα μπαλόνι στη θάλασσα. να υπερνικηθεί η άνωση και να συνεχίσουν να κατεβαίνουν, πρέπει να παράγεις έργο. Η ενέργεια που πήγε στο σύστημα μέσω αυτού του έργου επιστρέφεται όταν τα κουβάδια ανεβαίνουν και τα ζμπρώχνει η άνωση σαπάν. )

----------


## makx

Υπάρχουν μόνο συνθήκες , πχ από ένα ποτάμι έτσι όπως κυλλά δεν μπορείς να πάρεις το ρεύμα που παίρνεις από ένα φράγμα (το φράγμα είναι συνθήκη) . 
Στο φαινόμενο Μπέμπα ακόμη οι επιστήμονες σπάνε τα κεφάλια τους γιατί αντιβαίνει τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής αλλά συμβαίνει μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες όχι πιο πάνω όχι πιο κάτω από συγκεκριμένες θερμοκρασίες.
Τίποτα δεν είναι αεικίνητο η zero point energy, αλλά μπορεί να διαρκέσει πολύ χρόνο δίνοντας μας ενέργεια (τα πυρηνικά - δεν τα επικροτώ τα αναφέρω ως παράδειγμα και μάλιστα άσχημο- μας δίνουν για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα ενέργεια), η πυρηνική σύντηξη (εάν την βάλουν μπροστά) θα δώσει επίσης για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα ενέργεια , το υδρογόνο όταν το παράγουμε με φωτοβολταικά δίνει περισσότερη ενέργεια όταν χρησιμοποιείτε σαν καύσιμο πχ, να λιώσουμε ένα σίδερο , αλλά δεν μπούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να φωτίσουμε τα φωτοβολταικά ώστε να είναι zero point , h free energy.
Έξυπνες ιδέες υπάρχουν μέσα από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες , αλλά η έννοια όπως αεικίνητο free energy είναι λάθος ως λέξη για αυτό που είναι η ενέργεια, ακόμη και ο πλανήτης - ο ήλιος μας κάποια στιγμή θα εξαφανιστούν αλλά όχι η ενέργεια που έδωσε .

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Η πυρηνικη ειναι 1000 φορες καλυτερη απο λιγνιτη. Χειροτερη απο ανανεωσιμες ομως, συμφωνοι.

Η πυρηνικη ειναι πολυ καλα γνωστο πως λειτουργει και σχασης και συντηξης.

Το φαινομενο μπεμπα τι ειναι? Εχεις καποιο λινκ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## patent61

Φαινόμενο mpemba = Το ζεστό νερό παγώνει σχεδόν αμέσως σε σχέση με το νερό σε φυσιολογική θερμοκρασία, όταν η θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος χώρου είναι κάτω από το μηδέν ή κοντά στο μηδέν.

----------


## vasilllis

1.000.000 λιρες αν θυμαμαι καλα δινουν σε καποιο συνεδριο σε οποιον καταφερει και πεισει με επιχειρηματα γιατι γινεται αυτο το φαινομενο.τρεξτε.

----------


## -nikos-

η απαντηση για το φαινομενο της μπεμπας λεγεται ''αδρανεια''
και ειναι η αρχη διατηρησης της κινησης ολων των μηχανων [και βασικα ολου του κοσμου]

οταν ψυχουμε το θερμο νερο τα θερμα μορια κινουμενα προς το ψυχος με μεγαλη ταχυτητα 
[μεγαλητερη απο του νερου σε θερμοκρασια ''δωματιου''] αποκτουν 
μια δυναμικη που παρασερνει ολα τα μορια που εχουν θερμοκρασια υψηλοτερη του 
ψυχους στο οποιο τα εχουμε εκθεσει,,,,,ετσι το ζεστο νερο ψυχετε γρηγωροτερα.

στον αντιποδα μια ποσοτητα νερου που η θερμοκρασια του ειναι πιο κοντα στο 
σειμειο πηξης ψυχεται με πιο φυσιολογικο ρυθμο αφου τα ελαφρως θερμοτερα μορια 
δεν ''τρεχουν σαν τρελα'' προς το ψυχος και απλα χανουν την θερμοκρασια τους φυσιολογικα :Smile: ,


ημερομηνια καταστρωματος 09\07\2012.

Ο Αριστοτελης τα ρωτουσε αυτα στους μαθητες του σαν ασκηση και οχι σαν απορεια,,
και φτασαμε σημερα να δινουμε επαθλο σε φυσικους-χημικους αν 
μπορεσουν να βρουν την απαντηση,,,,,αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα μιας παιδειας που 
θελει τους μαθητες να διδασκονται και οχι να σκευτονται.

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (09-07-12), 

patent61 (09-07-12)

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> η απαντηση για το φαινομενο της μπεμπας λεγεται ''αδρανεια''
> και ειναι η αρχη διατηρησης της κινησης ολων των μηχανων [και βασικα ολου του κοσμου]
> 
> οταν ψυχουμε το θερμο νερο τα θερμα μορια κινουμενα προς το ψυχος με μεγαλη ταχυτητα 
> [μεγαλητερη απο του νερου σε θερμοκρασια ''δωματιου''] αποκτουν 
> μια δυναμικη που παρασερνει ολα τα μορια που εχουν θερμοκρασια υψηλοτερη του 
> ψυχους στο οποιο τα εχουμε εκθεσει,,,,,ετσι το ζεστο νερο ψυχετε γρηγωροτερα.
> 
> στον αντιποδα μια ποσοτητα νερου που η θερμοκρασια του ειναι πιο κοντα στο 
> ...



Φίλε μου Νίκο, αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα της αδράνειας μας σε κάθε τι που βιώνουμε μέσα μας και έπειτα εκδηλώνετε στο εξωτερικό μας περιβάλλον σε ατομικό επίπεδο  και σε συλλογικό ταυτόχρονα. Τα πάντα όλα μέσα μας συμβαίνουν. Τα πάντα όλα είναι ενωμένα μέσα μας. Τα φαινόμενα απατούν είπαν οι πρόγονοι μας.Ο ελεύθερα σκεπτόμενος Άνθρωπος είναι ο Μαθητής και ο Διδάσκαλος του Εαυτού του.

Την καλημέρα μου και καλό δρόμο να έχουμε  :Smile:

----------

-nikos- (09-07-12), 

lcharal (09-07-12), 

patent61 (09-07-12)

----------


## patent61

> 1.000.000 λιρες αν θυμαμαι καλα δινουν σε καποιο συνεδριο σε οποιον καταφερει και πεισει με επιχειρηματα γιατι γινεται αυτο το φαινομενο.τρεξτε.



Βασίλη τις δίνουν ακόμα τις 1000000 λίρες;





> η απαντηση για το φαινομενο της μπεμπας λεγεται ''αδρανεια''
> και ειναι η αρχη διατηρησης της κινησης ολων των μηχανων [και βασικα ολου του κοσμου]
> 
> οταν ψυχουμε το θερμο νερο τα θερμα μορια κινουμενα προς το ψυχος με μεγαλη ταχυτητα 
> [μεγαλητερη απο του νερου σε θερμοκρασια ''δωματιου''] αποκτουν 
> μια δυναμικη που παρασερνει ολα τα μορια που εχουν θερμοκρασια υψηλοτερη του 
> ψυχους στο οποιο τα εχουμε εκθεσει,,,,,ετσι το ζεστο νερο ψυχετε γρηγωροτερα.
> 
> στον αντιποδα μια ποσοτητα νερου που η θερμοκρασια του ειναι πιο κοντα στο 
> ...



Νίκο λογική μου φαίνεται η εξήγηση σου. Τρέχω να εισπράξω. Ευχαριστώ και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> _ασδφασφασφδ_



nikos σε αγαπάω σε εκτιμάω αλλά, πρέπει να σου πω ότι αυτά που γράφεις είναι... όχι πολύ σωστά :P

----------


## -nikos-

> nikos σε αγαπάω σε εκτιμάω αλλά, πρέπει να σου πω ότι αυτά που γράφεις είναι... όχι πολύ σωστά :P



μου αρκει η αγαπη σου,,, οσο για την εξηγιση του γιατι ψυχεται πιο γρηγορα το 
θερμο νερο απο το χλιαρο  σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και καλυτερη ορολογια για την ιδια εξηγιση,[πιο γεματη]

οπως αντι να πουμε οτι _''η ταχυτητα των θερμων μοριων'' 
_μπορουμε να πουμε 
_''η δυναμικη της θερμοτητας δημιουργει ενα κενο που παρασερνει ολη την θερμοτητα''
_η μπορουμε να πουμε
_''το ψυχος με το οποιο υποβαλουμε το θερμο νερο προκαλει τετοια μιωση ογκου στα πρωτα θερμα μορια του νερου που μετην σειρα τους προκαλουν μια δυναμικη ταχυτητα της θερμοτητας προς το...'''


_θα ηθελα να ακουσω ομως μια διαφωρετικη προσεγκηση  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το ψύχος δεν είναι μια διαφορετική οντότητα. Δεν υπάρχει "ζέστη" και "ψύχος". Ψύχος είναι η απουσία ζέστης, ή ακόμα καλύτερα, ουσία με χαμηλότερης κινητικής ενέργειας σωμάτια απ'ότι ένα θερμότερο. Ίσως τώρα αντιληφθείς γιατί η φράση "τα μόρια κινούνται προς το ψύχος" είναι _κάπως_.

το γιατί ένα ποτήρι ζεστό νερό παγώνει ταχύτερα από ένα ποτήρι κρύο νερό, είναι θεματάκι... Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι το έχω απαντήσει όταν ξέρω ότι πολύ ικανότεροι δεν τα καταφέρανε, αλλά τι στο διάολο, τσάμπα είναι, ας γράψω την ιδέα μου: 

υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με το ότι ο πάγος έχει χαμηλότερη θερμική αγωγιμότητα απ'ότι το υγρό νερό (γι'αυτό οι εσκιμώοι φτιάχνουν ιγκλού από τούβλα _πάγου_). Όταν βάλεις κρύο νερό, τα τοιχώματα παγώνουν πρώτα οπότε ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο προχωράει ο πάγος, προς τα μέσα, είναι μικρός. δηλαδή παγώνει γρήγορα η επιφάνεια που είναι εκτεθειμένη αλλά το ψαχνό του νερού, το εσωτερικό του, ναι μεν χρειάζεται να αποβάλλει λίγη θερμότητα για να φτάσει από τους 5, πες, τους 0 και να παγώσει (απλοποιώ, μιλώντας για απιονισμένο), αλλά ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο αποβάλλει αυτή τη θερμότητα, λόγω της χαμηλής αγωγιμότητας του πάγου, είναι πολύ μικρός. Όταν βάλεις ζεστό νερό, λόγω του ότι το νερό είναι θερμικά πιό αγώγιμο, όλος ο όγκος του νερού κατεβαίνει σε θερμοκρασία ομοιόμορφα και όταν πλησιάσει στο σημείο να παγώσει, είναι όλο στους 0.1C και έχει πολύ λίγη θερμότητα να αποβάλει, όταν πιά τα τοιχώματα παγώσουν πρώτα (αναπόφευκτα) ώστε να παγώσει όλος ο όγκος του.

με λιγότερα λόγια: άμα βάλεις κρύο νερό παγώνει η επιφάνεια πιό γρήγορα αλλά το εσωτερικό παγώνει πιό αργά, λόγου του κελύφους πάγου. Όταν βάλεις ζεστό νερό, κρυώνει ομοιόμορφα και όταν πιά παγώσει η επιφάνεια, το υπόλοιπο έχει πολύ λίγη θερμότητα και είναι έτοιμο να παγώσει τσακ μπαμ.

ένας τρόπος να ελέγξει κανείς αν αυτή η εξήγηση είναι σωστή, είναι να παίξει με το σχήμα του δοχείου. Το φαινόμενο (διαφορά σε ταχύτητα) θα είναι εντονότατο σε σφαιρικά δοχεία (λόγος επιφάνειας/όγκο ελάχιστος και ίσος με 3α/4, α η ακτίνα κύκλου/σφαίρας) και θα αντιστρέφεται σε δοχεία που ο λόγος επιφάνεια/όγκο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος (το μέγιστο _θεωρητικά_ είναι το άπειρο, οπότε δεν έχει πολύ νόημα να πεις "μέγιστος")

το αγαπημένο μου αναπάντητο ερώτημα είναι άλλο όμως:

γιατί όταν ρίχνεις καυτό νερό σε μεταλλική επιφάνεια, ακούγεται διαφορετικά από ότι ακούγεται όταν ρίχνεις πολύ κρύο νερό;  :Confused1: 

σημ: επειδή η εξήγηση αυτή μου κάθεται πολύ καλά, ας μην την σβήσει κανας Mod να το έχω σαν αποδεικτικό στοιχείο  :Anxious:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εεεεεπ παραλίγο να μου ξεφύγεις...





> Στο φαινόμενο Μπέμπα ακόμη οι επιστήμονες σπάνε τα κεφάλια τους γιατί *αντιβαίνει τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής*



δεν αντιβαίνει _κανέναν_ νόμο.

----------

-nikos- (09-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

royal scientestic (κατι τετοιο) of chemistry
http://www.rsc.org/AboutUs/News/Pres...er-ice-hot.asp

παντως οταν το ειχα διαβασει αναφεραν 1.000.000£.  τωρα πεσαν στα 1600
οι τσιπηδες.
ληγει 30-7.
εγω θελω το 10%.

----------


## -nikos-

θα ψαξω να βρω μια θεωρια που ελεγε για εναν διαβολακο που ανοιγοκλεινε μια 
πορτα που ειχε απο την μια μερια ζεστη και απο την αλλη κρυο,,,ο διαβολακος του ταδε το λεγανε νομιζω.

για τα μορια και την κινηση τους,, [
_[το ψύχος δεν είναι μια διαφορετική οντότητα. Δεν υπάρχει "ζέστη" και "ψύχος". Ψύχος είναι η απουσία ζέστης, ή ακόμα καλύτερα, ουσία με χαμηλότερης κινητικής ενέργειας σωμάτια απ'ότι ένα θερμότερο._ ]

τα θερμα μορια ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα ψυχρα λογο διαστολης και σε μεγαλη κινητικοτητα,,
με την αποτομη ψυξη τους μικρενουν σε ογκο 
ελκοντας τα υπολυπα θερμα προς το μερος τους με την ταχυτητα που εχουν προς τα 
συστελομενα-ψυκτομενα και με την σειρα τους αποβαλουν την θερμοτητα και τον ογκο ''τραβωντας''
ετσι ολη την θερμοτητα γρηγοροτερα.

αλωστε το θερμοτερο ΠΑΝΤΑ πηγενει προς το ψυχροτερο,,,με την καταληλη απαγωγη 
θερμοτητας τα θερμοτερα υλικα ψυχωνται γρηγοροτερα απο τα χλιαρα.

----------


## -nikos-

εγω εχω μια αλλη απορεια = Γιατι ο παγος διαστελεται οσο πευτουν οι βαθμοι θερμοκρασιας ??

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ο δαίμονας του μάξουελ

τα μόρια του νερού όταν παγώσουν κλειδώνει η γωνία που σχηματίζουν τα υδρογόνα με το οξυγόνο σε συγκεκριμένες μοίρες και όταν κρυσταλλώνονται έχουν μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις

ένας από τους λόγους που είναι δυνατή η ύπαρξη ζωής

αν δεν συνέβαινε αυτό, η λίμνες θα παγώναν από κάτω προς τα πάνω και θα παγώναν ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ

αντ'αυτού, παγώνει η ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ και το εσωτερικό είναι υγρό, οπότε δεν ψοφάνε όλα τα ζα.

----------

-nikos- (09-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> τα θερμα μορια ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα ψυχρα λογο διαστολης και σε μεγαλη κινητικοτητα,,



εεε, αυτό είναι λάθος. τσακ μπαμ αντιπαράδειγμα: μονατομικά μόρια. δεύτερον, το μόριο δεν αλλάζει σε όγκο. στα _αέρια_, αυξάνεται ο όγκος τους (υπό σταθερή πίεση) επειδή η αυξημένη κινητικότητα (περισσότερη εσωτερική ενέργεια, μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία) σημαίνει περισσότερες και δυνατότερες κρούσεις με τα τοιχώματα, αυξημένη πίεση/μεγαλύτερος όγκος.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> εγω θελω το 10%.



σου υπόσχομαι το 5%

επειδή το ζήτησες :ρ

----------

vasilllis (09-07-12)

----------


## makx

Aραγε ισχύει το φαινόμενο "Μπέμπα" ανάποδα ? , δηλαδή από τους -100 έως τους -35 πιο από τα δύο παγωμένα  νερά (η και άλλα υγρά ) , θα φτάσει πρώτο στους 0 βαθμούς , πιο πάνω αναλύσατε πολύ καλά ότι η έννοια θερμό ψυχρό είναι στην ουσία η ψευδαίσθηση των αίσθήσεών μας, εάν το φαινόμενο ισχύει και σε άλλες θερμοκρασίες θα μπορούσαμε να παράγουμε ζέστη ή κρύο με πολύ μικρότερες ενέργειες από ότι σήμερα.
Εαν συμβαίνει και μεταξύ +70 βαθμών εώς -195 βαθμούς, θα μπορούσε ηλιακός θερμοσύφωνας να παράγει κρύο νερό (οχι παγωμένο)περνοντας μεσα απο δακτύλιο απο υγρο άζωτο για το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε φωτοβολταικά για την παραγωγή του κλασματική απόσταξη μικροκυμάτων + ηδραυλική συμπίεση 5 ατμόσφερες, θα μπορύσαμε να το περνουμε σε φιαλάκια οπώς το υγραέριο - αντε να κινηθεί και η βιομηχανια-. 
  Εάν δεν αντιβαίνει τον νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί στο διάστημα (αν και εκεί υπάρχει αδράνεια, αλλα μικρότερη βαρύτητα), ή σε κάποιο χώρο όπου δεν θα υπάρχει αδράνεια.
Εάν συμβεί το ίδιο τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα, βέβαια βγάζοντας την αδράνεια αλλάζουμε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής ,αλλάζουμε την συνθήκη, αλλά ποίος μας λέει ότι δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε (όταν θα μπορούμε τεχνικά βέβαια να το πραγματοποιήσουμε).

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Εάν δεν αντιβαίνει τον νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί στο διάστημα (αν και εκεί υπάρχει αδράνεια, αλλα μικρότερη βαρύτητα), ή σε κάποιο χώρο όπου δεν θα υπάρχει αδράνεια.
> Εάν συμβεί το ίδιο τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα, βέβαια βγάζοντας την αδράνεια αλλάζουμε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής ,αλλάζουμε την συνθήκη, αλλά ποίος μας λέει ότι δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε (όταν θα μπορούμε τεχνικά βέβαια να το πραγματοποιήσουμε).



Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιό λιανά; δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα...

----------


## -nikos-

> Aραγε ισχύει το φαινόμενο "Μπέμπα" ανάποδα ? ,)περνοντας μεσα απο δακτύλιο απο υγρο άζωτο για το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε φωτοβολταικά για την παραγωγή του κλασματική απόσταξη μικροκυμάτων + ηδραυλική συμπίεση 5 ατμόσφερες, θα μπορύσαμε να το περνουμε σε φιαλάκια οπώς το υγραέριο - αντε να κινηθεί και η βιομηχανια-. 
> ).





μπορουμε να ψυξουμε υγρο με την προσθηκη συμπιεσμενου αερα μεσα[σαν τις κοκα-κολες]

κατα την συμπιεση δημιουργηται θερμοτητα που αποβαλεται σιγα-σιγα αλλα 
η συμπιεση παραμενει,,,,,

οταν βρεθει το υγρο σε ελευθερη πιεση [ατμοσφαιρικη] τοτε το αεριο καθως απελευθερωνεται 
διμηουργει αντιθετο αποτελεσμα απο αυτο της συμπιεσης = ψυξη 
η ψυξη που θα προκληθει θα ειναι αναλογη της συμπιεσης που εγινε αρχικα.

----------


## makx

Καλό, μπορύμε δηλαδή να βάλουμε φτερωτή (όπως μια ανεμογεννήτρια) αλλα αντι να παράγει ρεύμα να συμπιέζει αέρα μέσα σε μπουκάλες ? κερδίζουμε στην μετατροπή αερας - ρεύμα - συμπίεση αερα σε μπουκάλα,  σε αέρας - συμπίεση αέρα σε μπουκάλα.
(η μπουκάλα περιέχει και νερο )

----------


## makx

> Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιό λιανά; δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα...



Εάν στο διάστημα με ίδιες συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και πίεσης το φαινόμενο "μπέμπα" συμβεί πιο αργά λόγο μικρότερης βαρύτητας τότε ισχύει η αδράνεια από τα θερμά μόρια στα λιγότερα θερμά λόγο κίνησης των μορίων .
Εάν όμως δεν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο λόγο μικρότερης βαρύτητας από την γη (ιδανικό θα είναι χωρίς βαρύτητα αλλά τεχνικά αδύνατο) θα χρειαστεί άλλη εξήγηση για το πώς πραγματοποιείτε το φαινόμενο "μπέμπα"

----------


## -nikos-

δεν εχει σχεση η βαρυτητα της γης,, 
το μεσο ψυξης ομως εχει γιατι 
αν δεν ειναι σταθερη η απαγωγη της θερμοτητας και απλα εκθεσουμε το 
θερμο νερο σε ενα ψυχρο σωμα τοτε υπαρχει περιπτοση κορεσμου απο την μεταφωρα της θερμοτητας σε αυτο.

οσο για ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αντιθετο φενομενο απο αυτο της μπεμπας θα ελεγα οτι 
ειναι πιο ευκολο να ψυξουμε κατι παρα να το θερμανουμε [απο πλευρας ενεργειας]

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλό, μπορύμε δηλαδή να βάλουμε φτερωτή (όπως μια ανεμογεννήτρια) αλλα αντι να παράγει ρεύμα να συμπιέζει αέρα μέσα σε μπουκάλες ? κερδίζουμε στην μετατροπή αερας - ρεύμα - συμπίεση αερα σε μπουκάλα, σε αέρας - συμπίεση αέρα σε μπουκάλα.
> (η μπουκάλα περιέχει και νερο )




υπαρχει ανεμογεννητρια που σιμπιεζει φρεον και φτιαχνει νερο και παγακια απο 
την ατμοσφαιρα = http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64072

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

delete delete delete

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> ειναι πιο ευκολο να ψυξουμε κατι παρα να το θερμανουμε [απο πλευρας ενεργειας]



Η θέρμανση αντικειμένου έχει αποδοτικότητα 100%, σκέψου μια θερμάστρα. Ζεσταίνεται τόσο όσο ακριβώς ρεύμα καταναλώνει.

Η ψύξη όμως έχει χαμηλότερη αποδοτικότητα

Βασική θερμοδυναμική, τώρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω παράθεση, μπαίνω για μαγνητική

Οκ: για να ζεστάνεις κάτι 10 J, θα ξοδέψεις 10 J

Για να αφαιρέσεις 10 J από κάτι θα ξοδέψεις περισσότερη ενέργεια απο 10 J

----------


## -nikos-

και αν εχουμε υγρο αζωτο στην διαθεση μας ??
η προσβαση στο ψυχος του διαστηματος οπως λεει και ο *makx ??*

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Σε καμία περίπτωση. Πάντα το να προσφέρεις θερμότητα σε ένα σώμα είναι ενεργειακά ευκολότερο από να αφαιρέσεις.

Δεύτερον, το άζωτο δεν κρατιέται μόνο του σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία. Θα βράσει, θα εξαχνωθεί και θα εξατμιστει και μετά τί θα κάνεις? Θα ξοδέψεις ενέργεια για να το υγροποιήσεις.

Ψαξ'το, διάβασε θερμοδυναμική και θα καταλάβεις

----------

-nikos- (11-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Να συμπληρωσω οτι ναι μεν το κενο ειναι σε 0 Κ, ομως η θερμοχωρητικοτητα και αγωγιμοτητα του ειναι μπάζολα. Για ψύξη, δεν κάνει μία...

----------


## makx

Υπόψη ότι αυτά ισχύουν στην γη , στο διάστημα έχουμε μέχρι και 100 βαθμούς σε άμεση επαφή με τον ήλιο , επίσης το νερό βράζει στους 70 βαθμούς στο διάστημα, επίσης η ενέργεια (δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη) από φωτοβολταικά σε ακτινοβολία UV του ήλιου είναι έως και 1000 φορές μεγαλύτερη λόγο έλλειψης ζωνών Βαν Άλεν, σε σχέση με τα φωτοβολταικά στο ορατό φάσμα που έχουμε στην γη. 
Τα peltier αποδίδουν άψογα στο διάστημα γιατί από την μια μπορούμε να έχουμε μια πολύ θερμή επιφάνεια και από την άλλη πλευρά να είναι ψυχρή και λόγο χαμιλής θερμοχωριτικοτητας υπάρχει σταθερη θερμοκρασία, δεν έχουμε τις αυξομιώσεις οπως σε μια φωτιά η την συνεφιά .
Μην "κολλάτε" με το υγρό άζωτο το ανέφερα σαν παράδειγμα θέλει έρευνα για το πιο υγρό μπορεί να έχει αυτήν την συμπεριφορά όταν συμπιέζεται από ένα Έμβολο, η όταν μπορεί να διατηρεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό την ιδιότητα του να ψήχει στιγμιαία νερό που θα διέρχεται με 100 βαθμούς χάνοντας την λιγότερη ενέργεια και ψήχοντας το νερό σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό, υπόψη ενέργεια σε κάθε έργο χάνεται αλλά σε κάποια υλικά , φαινόμενα, συμπεριφορές , έχουμε λιγότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας.
Επίσης σκεφτείτε το εξής την εποχή των αδερφών Ράιτ όλοι οι επιστήμονες της εποχής έλεγαν ότι τίποτα που είναι πιο βαρύ από τον αέρα δεν μπορεί να πετάξει , ενώ έβλεπαν ότι τα πουλιά πετούσαν .
Το θέμα δεν είναι να αναλωνόμαστε στο εάν ισχύει η όχι αλλά να  βρεθούν καλύτεροι τρόποι αξιοποίησης της ενέργειας,
Π.Χ στε κάποιο άρθρο για το ζεστό νερό κανείς δεν ρώτησε  εάν ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΑΛΑΤΑ λόγο ατμοποίησης του νερού χωρίς την χρήση θερμότητας ? και με πιο τρόπο γιατί εάν δεν παράγει άλατα παράγοντας ζεστό νερό με αυτό το τρόπο θα έχει τεράστιες εφαρμογές και ΘΑ ΓΛΙΤΩΣΟΥΜΕ πολύ ενέργεια που θα καταναλωνόταν για να καθαρίσουμε τα άλατα , ακόμη λοιπών και να καίει την ίδια ενέργεια με ένα θερμοσίφωνα είναι αποδοτικότερο εάν δεν πιάνει άλατα .

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν γράφω απαντήσεις κάπως "αρνητικές" ή "λεπτομερείς", πολύ συμφορουμίτες αντιδρούν και με κακοχαρακτηρίζουν. 

Σας παρακαλώ αν κάνω κάτι λάθος, πείτε μου που είναι το λάθος και το συζητάμε.

Τις διορθώσεις και διευκρινήσεις τις κάνω με καλή διάθεση, γιατί θέλω όταν κάποιος διαβάζει ένα μήνυμά μου να ξέρει έστω και ελάχιστα καινούρια πράματα.





> Υπόψη ότι αυτά ισχύουν στην γη , στο διάστημα έχουμε μέχρι και 100 βαθμούς σε άμεση επαφή με τον ήλιο



"άμεση επαφή με τον ήλιο" σημαίνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ενώ από τα συμφραζόμενα υποψιάζομαι ότι θες να πεις κάτι άλλο. Μια ερώτηση για να καταλάβεις το ασαφές του ισχυρισμού: τί έχει "100 βαθμούς" στο διάστημα;





> Τα peltier αποδίδουν άψογα στο διάστημα γιατί από την μια μπορούμε να έχουμε μια πολύ θερμή επιφάνεια και από την άλλη πλευρά να είναι ψυχρή και λόγο χαμιλής θερμοχωριτικοτητας υπάρχει σταθερη θερμοκρασία



πρώτα πρώτα, χαμηλή θερμοχωρητικότητα σημαίνει το τελείως ανάποδο από σταθερή θερμοκρασία.  Θες _άπειρη_ θερμοχωρητικότητα για να μένει η θερμοκρασία σταθερή παρ'όλο που προσφέρεις θερμότητα. μεταξύ δύο ουσιών με την πρώτη να έχει θερμοχωρητικότητα μεγαλύτερη της δεύτερης, η δεύτερη θα ανέβει σε ψηλότερη θερμοκρασία για δεδομένη πρόσληψη ενέργειας (και όλες τις άλλες παραμέτρους κοινές και σταθερές).

το κενό (αέριο υπό πολύ χαμηλή πίεση, αληθές κενό δεν υπάρχει) δεν έχει άπειρη θερμοχωρητικότητα, αλλά είναι αδύνατον να το προσεγγίσουμε χωρίς να μπλέξουμε με κβαντομηχανική και _δεν το θέλουμε αυτό_. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι ναι μεν μπορεί να κάποια θερμοχωρητικότητα, αλλά αυτό δεν θα μας βοηθησει να ψύξουμε το πελτιέ.

μπορεί να είναι εκτεθειμένο σε κοντά 0 Κ, _αλλά_ δεν υπάρχει μεταφορά θερμότητας από απαγωγή, _μόνο_ ακτινοβολία. Δηλαδή το πελτιέ θα ζεσταθεί μέχρι να πυρώσει και να _εκπεμπει_ σα _λάμπα_.





> Επίσης σκεφτείτε το εξής την εποχή των αδερφών Ράιτ όλοι οι επιστήμονες της εποχής έλεγαν ότι τίποτα που είναι πιο βαρύ από τον αέρα δεν μπορεί να πετάξει , ενώ έβλεπαν ότι τα πουλιά πετούσαν



και άλλοι έλεγαν ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν θα μπορεί να πάει με περισσότερα από 40 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα, έχουν ειπωθεί πολλές μπαρούφες κατά καιρούς, δεν σημαίνει _ούτε_ ότι _όλοι_ τότε το νομίζαν αυτό (σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν κάποιοι που θα λέγαν "κάνετε λάθος" αλλά άλλοι θα τους λέγαν "ναι και παλιότερα λέγαν άλλοι ότι μπλα μπλα" και έτσι γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος) ούτε ότι τώρα κάνουμε λάθος. Κάθε ισχυρισμός κρίνεται _μόνος του_. Τό ότι ισχυρίστηκα χθες κάτι το οποίο σήμερα αποδεικνύεται λάθος, δεν σημαίνει ότι ένας ισχυρισμός που θα κάνω _αύριο_ θα είναι ντε και καλά λάθος.

----------


## BillGeo

Μια παρατήρηση:
Το οτι εχει καταχωρηθει ευρεσιτεχνια σε κατι δεν σημαίνει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Κανεις δεν ελεγχει αν αυτο που καταχωρείται κανει αυτο που ισχυρίζονται.

----------


## madman

δεν ξερω εαν γραφω στην σωστη ενοτητα ,,μπορει ομω να μου πει καποιος
εαν καποια videakia στο ytube τα οποια εχουν ενα ηλεκτρικο μοτερ το οποιο
κινει μια γεννητρια τελικα αφηνουν καποιο κερδος εστω και 500-700w απο 
μια γεννητρια 3kw την οποια κινει ενα μοτερ 2hp μεσω τροχαλιον και αντιβαρων
δυστηχως δεν γνωριζω τον τροπο να ανεβασω την διευθηνση oποτε απλα
θα σας πω οπως το ειδα ,,,,,,free  energy generator εκανα φιλτρο για τον τελαυταιο
μηνα και ειδα το videaki the howard jhonson free energy generator
ευχαριστω

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

απλά όχι. sorry.

----------


## madman

γιωργο μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις οσο το δυνατον πιο
συντομα μπορεις χωρις να σε κουραζω γιατι οχι.
αφου ουτος η αλλος φαινεται οτι δουλευει τουλαχιστον στο βιντεο απλα δεν μπορω
να φανταστω για ποσο θα δουλευει και φυσικα δεν αποδεχομαι
την ιδεα τις free enrgy αφου καποια ενεργεια καταναλωνει για
να αποδωσει εστω και λιγοτερα .

----------


## SV1JRT

> γιωργο μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις οσο το δυνατον πιο
> συντομα μπορεις χωρις να σε κουραζω γιατι οχι.
> αφου ουτος η αλλος φαινεται οτι δουλευει τουλαχιστον στο βιντεο απλα δεν μπορω
> να φανταστω για ποσο θα δουλευει και φυσικα δεν αποδεχομαι
> την ιδεα τις free enrgy αφου καποια ενεργεια καταναλωνει για
> να αποδωσει εστω και λιγοτερα .




 ΟΧΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑΑΑΑ..... ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!!

---- ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ  ---------

Ψάξε στο φόρουμ και θα βρείς τις απαντήσεις που θές....
Εχουν γραφτεί ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ σελίδες με την εξήγηση.

 ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, διάβασε ΦΥΣΙΚΗ, γιατι αλλιώς, ότι εξήγηση και να βρείς, δεν θα την καταλάβεις και θα μείνεις με την απορία.

----------


## -nikos-

> ... ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!!
> 
> ---- ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ---------
> 
> .




 :Smile:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:  :hahahha:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> ΟΧΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑΑΑΑ..... ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!!
> 
> ---- ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ  ---------
> 
> Ψάξε στο φόρουμ και θα βρείς τις απαντήσεις που θές....
> Εχουν γραφτεί ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ σελίδες με την εξήγηση.
> 
>  ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, διάβασε ΦΥΣΙΚΗ, γιατι αλλιώς, ότι εξήγηση και να βρείς, δεν θα την καταλάβεις και θα μείνεις με την απορία.



βιάζεσαι. πάτα φρένο και ξαναδιάβασε τι γράφει ο madman.

----------


## duomax03

Για αυτό το θέμα της ελεύθερης ενέργειας φταίει ο Γιώργος Στάμκος. Από τότε που έγραψε αυτό το κωλο-βιβλίο μάς έχουν ζαλίστει τα αρχίδια με την ελεύθερη ενέργεια. Αμάν πια.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εσύ τί έγινε; ξέμεινες από τούρκους να σκοτώσεις;

----------


## madman

ρε παιδια πραγματικα αισθανομαι πολλη ασχημα εαν διμηουργησα παλι λογο
για τσακομους δεν εχω αυτην την προθεση.
πραγματικα ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω αλλα οσο και να προσπαθω δεν μπορω
να βγαλω συμπερασμα γιαυτο και ζηταω την συνδρομη σας.
επισης παρολο που σχεδον τελειωσα ολα τα παρομοια θεματα οπως μου
προτεινε ο σωτηρης δεν καταφερα να γινω σοφοτερος η να αποκτησω
μια πιο ολοκληρομενη αποψη για παρομοιες μηχανες αφου τελικα ο 
χρονος εχει καταναλωθη για τσακωμους και αντιδικιες χωρις να υπαρχουν 
νουμερα και νομοι που να ανατρεπουν την λειτουργεια τις συσκευης.
οσο λοιπον εγω βαση του νομου τις ισχυος βγαζω συμπερασμα  οτι δουλευουν 
αλλα και προφανος ρε παιδια οταν βλεπεις καποια τετοια βιντεακια τα οποια αν
μη τι αλλο γυρνανε πως θελετε να δεχτω απλα κοφτα οτι δεν δουλευουν
χωρις να υπαρχει μια σωστη εξηγηση για να καταλαβω οχι μονο εγω αλλα 
και ολα τα υπολοιπα μελη την βαρυτητα των γνωσεων σας .
εκτος εαν το forum ειναι αποκλοιστικα για διπλωματουχους και δεν επιτρεπονται 
ερωτησης απο αρχαριους
πραγματικα παντος θα επιθημουσα καποιος με νουμερα και νομους να μου 
αποδειξη οτι δεν δουλευη και δεν μιλαω ειρωνικα....εχω δικαιωμα στην γνωση

----------


## -nikos-

παρε ενα μοτερακι απο παιχνιδι 
και ενα δυναμο απο ποδηλατο και 
συνδεσε τα οπως φενεται στο βιντεο,,,

απο τον δυναμο φωρτησε μια ιδια μπαταρια με αυτη που χρεισιμοποιης 
για το μοτερ.

και απλα χρονομετρα ποσο θα κρατησει η αρχικη φωρτιση και 
ποσο θα κρατισει η φωρτισμενη απο το συστημα σου.

και τοτε θα καταλαβεις γιατι ειναι χασιμο χρονου [και χρηματων]

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

τα βιντεάκια είναι ή απάτες ή αντιπερισπασμός.

τί νόμους και νούμερα χρειάζεσαι πέρα από την αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας;

----------


## dextergsxr

> ρε παιδια πραγματικα αισθανομαι πολλη ασχημα εαν διμηουργησα παλι λογο
> για τσακομους δεν εχω αυτην την προθεση.
> πραγματικα ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω αλλα οσο και να προσπαθω δεν μπορω
> να βγαλω συμπερασμα γιαυτο και ζηταω την συνδρομη σας.
> επισης παρολο που σχεδον τελειωσα ολα τα παρομοια θεματα οπως μου
> προτεινε ο σωτηρης δεν καταφερα να γινω σοφοτερος η να αποκτησω
> μια πιο ολοκληρομενη αποψη για παρομοιες μηχανες αφου τελικα ο 
> χρονος εχει καταναλωθη για τσακωμους και αντιδικιες χωρις να υπαρχουν 
> νουμερα και νομοι που να ανατρεπουν την λειτουργεια τις συσκευης.
> ...



η απαντηση ειναι πολυ απλη.... ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ  ναι τοσο απλο ειναι αν υποθεσουμε οτι το μοτερ παραγει χ ποσοτητα ενεργειας κινηση ιμαντα πχ (και χωρις απωλειες πραγμα αδυνατο) ολλη αυτη η ποσοτητα ενεργειας (αφου ειπαμε χωρις απωλειες) παει στην γενητρια η οποια μετατρεπει την κινηση του ιμαντα σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια (ποσοτητας χ που ειναι οση πηρε δηλαδη) για την λειτουργεια του μοτερ που θα αποδωσει με τη σειρα του χ ενεργεια στη γενητρια και παει λεγωντας......

τα δυο κυριοτερα συμπερασματα ειναι 
1.λογω της αρχης ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ της ενεργειας η ποσοτητα που δινει καθε φορα το μοτερ πχ στη γενητρια ειναι η ποσοστητα που θα γινει ηλεκτρικο ρευμα και θα παει πισω στο μοτερ για να λειτουργησει.... επομενως *δεν μπορουμε να παραγουμε επιλεων ενεργεια* απο ενα τετοι συστημα γιατι στην περιπτωση που συνδεσουμε μια τηλεωραση η γενητρια θα δινει χ ενεργεια ... οπου απο αυτη τη χ ενεργεια ας πουμε το 1/2 παει στην τηλεωραση και το υπολυπο στο μοτερ...απο τα 1/2 που θα παει στο μοτερ θα παραχθη παλι ρευμα για τη γενητρια και την τηελωραση οπου το μισο του 1/2 (δηλαδη 1/4 της αρικης πλεων) θα παει στην τηλεωραση (χανετε) και μονο το υπολυπο 1/4 (το μισο του αλου μισου) παει στην γενητρια....οπος καταλαβενεις Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ (λογο του οτι η τηλεωραση μονο καταναλωνει δεν παραγει οπως γινεται με το συστημα μοτερ γενητρια και στο ερωτημα σου αν αντι για τηλεωραση  αφησουμες μονο τη γενητρια απανταω στο δευτερο σκελος
2.και το δευτερο ειναι οτι λογο τριβων *που υπαρχουν παντα και παντου* (ακομα και στο διαστημα γιατι μεταξυ των μερων υπαρχει επαφη τριψημο θερμοτητα π.χ. στα λουρια, απο τον αετα στον αξονα περιστροφης τη θερμοτητα κ.τ.λ) η ενεργεια ολο και θα μειωνεται... (δηλαδη ακομα και χωρις την τηλεωραση υπαρχει απωλεια ενεργειας με αποτελεσμα καποια στιγμη να γινει μηδεν) ....*συνεπως μια τετια μηχανη δεν ειναι υλοποιησημη* ωστωσο λειτουργει τελεια θεωρητικα οπου δεν υπαρχουν απωλειες

το συμπερασμα "no pain no gain" απο οπου και να προσπαθησεις να παρεις ενεργεια θα χασεια απο καπου αλου πχ σκεψου το συστημα φρεναρισματως μερικων αυτοκινητων οπου ενεργοποιουν ενα πηνειο το ρωτορα δηλαδη που περιστρεφετε με τη ζαντα) και γυρω γυρω υπαρχει σταθερος ο στατορας.... κατα το φρεναρισμα το πηνειο ενεργοποιηται και η γενητρια μπενει σε λειτουργια παραγωντας ρευμα για τον ηλεκτροκινητηρα... το αποτελεσμα... το αμαξι φρεναρι (χανει κινητικη ενεργεια η οποια γινετε ηλεκτρικη ακριβως οπως στο παραδιγμα σου) και σου ανεφερα αυτο το παραδειγμα για δυο λογους 

1ον το αμαξι λειτουργει και με βενζινη οχι αυτονομα γιατι και παλι υπαρχουν απωλειες (εκτος της αντισταση του αερα τις τριβης των ελαστικων κ.τ.λ.) και μονο που περνεις ενεργεια απο τους τροχους (την κινητικη του ρωτορα) και χωρις να υπαρχει επαφη μεταξυ τους (στατορα-ροτορα) δηλαδη φαινομενικα χωρις τριβες το αμαξι παλι φρεναρει γιατι πολυ απλα μετατρεπει την κινητικη του ενεργεια σε ηλεκτρισμο
2ον ηθελα να δεις οτι ακομα και χωρις επαφη δηλαδη χωρις να εχουμε τριβες και μονο οτι η γενητρια χρησημοποιει την κινητικη ενεργεια του τροχου αυτη μεταφερεται απο τον τροχο στην μπαταρια δηλαδη αν ειχε χ ενεργεια ο τροχος μετα εχει y ο τροχος  k η μπαταρια οπου y+k=x και αν υπολογισουμε τις απολεις ως z εχουμε y+k+z=x απο οπου τα z χαθηκαν και θα αναπληρωθουν απο τον βενζινοκινητηρα.....

συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες post και για τα ορθογραφικα αλλα το στελνω απο το κινητο μου και.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkFdO...eature=related (το συστημα λεγετε regenerative braking)

----------


## madman

θελω να ξεκαθαρισω για αλλη μια φορα οτι δεν αποδεχομαι
τον ορο free energy και πα...ιες και δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου
τοσο αφελη ωστε να μην μπορω να κατανοησω τον νομο τις
αρχης τις διατηρησης τις ενεργειας αλλα τελικα διαπιστωνο οτι 
μαλλον γινονται  λαθος ερωτησεις για αυτο και δεν βγαζουμε ακρη.
οποτε ρωταω διαφορετικα.... απο την στιγμη που δεν φαινονται πουθενα 
μπαταριες η κρυφα καλωδια και κανεις δεν μπορει να αποδειξη οτι αυτο
που βλεπουμε ειναι ψεμα στο επιπεδο τουλαχιστον οτι γυριζει και για να
γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος και στα δυο βιντεο δηλαδη και σε αυτο που ενα μοτερ
κινει μια γεννητρια κατευθειαν με ενα ιμαντα αλλα και στο αλλο που μεσω τροχαλιον
και αντιβαρα παλι κινητε μια γεννητρια υπαρχουν τρεια δεδομενα 3kva γεννητρια 3hp
μοτερ  και ενα φορτιο σχεδον 500-600w και βαση του νομου τις ισχυος ο ιππος ειναι
750 αρα στην πρωτη περιπτωση θεωριτηκα μας μενουν 2250-3000w=750w αφου τα 2250
επιστρεφονται στο μοτερ και στην δευτερη λογικα κατι παραπανω λογο των αντιβαρων
ρωταω ποσα τελικα ελευθερα w θα μεινουν αφου τελικα υπαρχουν στην μεση τριβες φθορες
κτλ και ποσο θεωριτικα θα αντεξη να γυρναει αυτο το πραγμα με φορτιο πριν τα κλασει λογο
θερμοτητας,............και για να ημαστε πιο σαφεις εαν καποιος μπορει και ζηταω και παλι
συγνωμη εαν μπορει να ανεβασει τις διευθηνσης απο τα δυο αυτα βιντεο για να ξερουμε για τι μιλαμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> παρε ενα μοτερακι απο παιχνιδι 
> και ενα δυναμο απο ποδηλατο και 
> συνδεσε τα οπως φενεται στο βιντεο,,,
> 
> απο τον δυναμο φωρτησε μια ιδια μπαταρια με αυτη που χρεισιμοποιης 
> για το μοτερ.
> 
> και απλα χρονομετρα ποσο θα κρατησει η αρχικη φωρτιση και 
> ποσο θα κρατισει η φωρτισμενη απο το συστημα σου.
> ...



Να κάνω μια παρέμβαση για τα παραπάνω λεγόμενα .... 
Αυτά που λες , αν τα έλεγες πριν 10 - 20 χρόνια που τότε υπήρχαν απλά και διάφορα μοτέρ και λιγότερα εξελιγμένα ηλεκτρονικά κτλ τότε ήταν στην πλειοψηφία με τα παλιά πρότυπα με μαγνήτες π.χ. φερρίτη κτλ. Θα σε στήριζα στο έπακρο για το σίγουρο και αδιέξοδο αποτέλεσμα.

Πιστεύω όμως (πιστεύω λέω δεν είμαι και σίγουρος)  ... ότι στα σημερινά χρόνια που εξελίχθηκαν κάποια πράγματα με διάφορα μοτέρ με ισχυρότερους μαγνήτες έως και 7 φορές ισχυρότερους από τους φερριτικούς .... αλλά και σε αντιστοιχία απόδοσης σε σχέση και με το βάρος τους ..... πραγματικά δεν το έχω και στο απίθανο κάποιο από τα βίντεο να είναι πάνω από τις προσδοκίες.

Δεν ξέρω .... ακόμα και στο μέλλον αν υποθέσουμε λέω (ΑΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ) .... και ίσως να μην ζούμε εμείς τότε . 

Αποκλείουμε την πιθανότητα στο μέλλον να ανακαλυφθούν μαγνήτες και ακόμα πολλαπλάσια πιο ισχυροί των νεοδυμίου? (όπως λογικά θα αποκλείαμε πριν 10-20 χρόνια συγκριτικά με τους φερριτικούς να υπήρχε περίπτωση για 7 πλάσια απόδοση?) ....και τότε να δεις πλεόνασμα ενέργειας που θα έχουμε με μια απλή αρχική κατανάλωση. Τι λες με αυτήν την άποψη?

----------


## madman

οσο εγραφα το δικο μου μηνημα ο φιλος τασος εγραφε το δικο του
οποτε διαβαζωντας το καλυψα καποια κενα στο κομματι τι αρχης 
διατηρησης τις ενεργειας ομως... οποτε εμενω στο προηγουμενο post μου
και χωρια απο τις ερωτησης που εθεσα προσθετω και το ενδεχομενο
η καναλωση να ειναι μια μπαταρια η οποια αποθηκευη την ξαναλεω εαν 
υπαρχει περισια ισχη για τολιγο διαστημα που ισως δουλεψη η μηχανη
και χρησημοπιηθη καποια αλλη στιγμη μεσο ενος inverter
μια εκτακτου αναγκης γεννητρια ενα πραγμα

----------


## dextergsxr

> θελω να ξεκαθαρισω για αλλη μια φορα οτι δεν αποδεχομαι
> τον ορο free energy και πα...ιες και δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου
> τοσο αφελη ωστε να μην μπορω να κατανοησω τον νομο τις
> αρχης τις διατηρησης τις ενεργειας αλλα τελικα διαπιστωνο οτι 
> μαλλον γινονται  λαθος ερωτησεις για αυτο και δεν βγαζουμε ακρη.
> οποτε ρωταω διαφορετικα.... απο την στιγμη που δεν φαινονται πουθενα 
> μπαταριες η κρυφα καλωδια και κανεις δεν μπορει να αποδειξη οτι αυτο
> που βλεπουμε ειναι ψεμα στο επιπεδο τουλαχιστον οτι γυριζει και για να
> γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος και στα δυο βιντεο δηλαδη και σε αυτο που ενα μοτερ
> ...




καταπρωτον απλα κανε αντιγραφη την διευτηνση δηλ. www.youtube.com...mplamplampla... και απλη επικοληση στο μηνημα εδω.... να δουμε τα συγκεκριμενα βιντεο
και κατα δευτερων οι υπολογισμοι δεν πανε ακριβως ετσι.... δεν συμενει οτι αν εχω μια γενητρια που παραγει 3kva θα περνω παντα 3kva οταν τη γυρνω.... θελω να πω αν το μοτερ δεν εχει τοση δυμανη οση χρειαζετε η γενητρια για να παραγει αυτα τα 3kva  απλα παραγει λιγοτετα....

----------


## SV1JRT

Βρε παιδιά γιατί μας το κανετε αυτο ???  ΓΙΑΤΙ ???
 Γιάννη, η ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ είναι τόσο απλή που διδάσκετε στο ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ !!
 Αν αφιερώσεις δέκα λεπτά να διαβάσεις την θεωρεία, θα την καταλάβεις με την πρώτη.....

 Πέτρο, η ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ είναι ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ.
 Ετσι δουλεύει ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ. Δεν είναι θέμα βελτιωμένου κινητήρα και γεννήτριας.....
 Δεν παει να φτιάξουν κινητήρα απο υπεραγωγούς και διαστημικά υλικά, την κωλάρα τους να χτυπανε σε όλη την NASA, Να βγάλουν οι Αμερικάνοι πρόεδρο με IQ, την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ να την παρακάμψουν....

 ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ !!!

----------


## madman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv53K9MnDuM

----------


## madman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DpyVUTlmb8

πολλη ευκολο τελικα ευχαριστω πολλη

----------


## dextergsxr

σκψου να περιστρεφεις μια γενητρια που εινα συνδεδεμενη με μια λαμπα με  το χερι πρωτα αργα και μετα γρηγορα το φως θα ειναι αντιστιχα λιγο και  μετα πολυ συνεπως ο υπλογισμος σου (2250-3000w=750w) ειναι λαθος εφοσων  το μοτερ παραγει 2250W δεν μπορει να δωσει η γενητρια παραπανω απο αυτα  δηλαδη τα 3000W συνεπως αυτο που γινετε ειναι οτι το μοτερ ειναι  ανεπαρκες για να λειτουργει στο μεγιστο αυτη η γενητρια  και αφου το  μοτε μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 2250w η γενητρια θα παρει ακριβως αυτην τη  ποσοτητα και (θεωριτικα χωρις απωλειες) θα την μετατρεψει σε ηλεκτρικη  και ολα αυτα βαση ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ (δεν γινετε με 2250w να  παρεις 3000w ο σωστρος υπολογισμος (θεωριτικα) ειναι 2250-2250=0  η2250=2250 δηλαδη αρχικη ενεργεια=με τελικη ενεργεια

----------


## -nikos-

> Αποκλείουμε την πιθανότητα στο μέλλον να ανακαλυφθούν μαγνήτες και ακόμα πολλαπλάσια πιο ισχυροί των νεοδυμίου? (όπως λογικά θα αποκλείαμε πριν 10-20 χρόνια συγκριτικά με τους φερριτικούς να υπήρχε περίπτωση για 7 πλάσια απόδοση?) ....και τότε να δεις πλεόνασμα ενέργειας που θα έχουμε με μια απλή αρχική κατανάλωση. Τι λες με αυτήν την άποψη?




λεω οτι με 7πλασια μαγνητικη δυναμη [7πλασια αποδωση]
θα χρειαστει και 7πλασια δυναμη για να περιστραφει= 7πλασια καταναλωση

.....και θα εχει και 7πλασιες θερμικες απολειες.


υπαρχει μια θαλασσα ενεργειας εκει εξω 
αλλα το κουταλι δεν ξερουμε ακομα που ειναι.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> και τότε να δεις πλεόνασμα ενέργειας που θα έχουμε με μια απλή αρχική κατανάλωση. Τι λες με αυτήν την άποψη?



ότι είναι εσφαλμένη._

----------


## madman

αρχιζω να μπαινω στο νοημα και να καταλαβαινω λιγο πολλη αυτα που
και εσεις προσπαθηται να μου πειτε αλλα θα με συγχωρησετε ειναι με  
λαθος τροπο.
προσπαθηται να μου πειτε οτι δεν δουλευει αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι.... και φυσικα
δουλευει  γυρναει κανονικα και στα δυο video και θα γυρναει σχεδον μεχρι να 
καταστραφουν τα ρουλεμαν του μοτερ.ειχα πει οτι τελικα γινονται λαθος ερωτησεις
γιαυτο υπαρχουν και λαθος απαντησης.
ναι φιλε μου και φυσικα δουλευει και οσο δεν θα υπαρχει παραπανο φορτιο απο αυτο
που θα τραβαει το μοτερ πουθενα δεν θα μας απασχολει σοβαρα η αρχη τις διατηρησης
τις ενεργειας  που σαν ορος χρησιμοποιητε τοσο ευκολα ακομα κει εκει που δεν χρειαζεται αφου η ερωτηση ειναι αλλη.
 οσο η η ισχυς (p) θα παραμενει σταθερη κανενα αλλο νουμερο του
νομου τις ισχυος δεν θα μεταβαλατε ισχη ισον ταση επι ενταση αλλα τελικα θα εχουμε
μια μηχανη που οσο θα παραγει τοσο θα καναλωνει  δηλαδη Ο.....τωρα ερχεται η ερωτηση στις
απαντησεις που οι περισσοτεροι δινετε......τι θα γινει αν βαλω παραπανω φορτιο
....τιποτα δεν θα γινει γιαννη μου γιατι απο την στιγμη που θα μειωθη το (p)η ισχης
δηλαδη αλλαζει και η ταση και η ενταση και σαν αποτελεσμα δεν μενει τιποτακαθως
και κανεις  δεν μιλησε για την θερμοτητα λογο της επαγωγης στα πηνια του μοτερ
που οσο θα σφηγγει η γεννητρια λογο του φορτιου θα πεφτουν οι στροφες του μοτερ με 
αποτελεσμα το Ι η ενταση δηλαδη θα εκοξευτη και μαζι τις λογο τις επαγωγης η θερμοκρασια
το πολλη σε 6-8 λεπτα θα λιωση τα πηνια του μοτερ αφου δεν αντεχουν παραπανω απο 130-140c
αλλο λοιπον τελικα το δεν δουλευει
αλλο το δεν αποδιδει
αλλο το δεν θα αντεξει
αλλο το δεν συμφερει
εγω παντος παροτι ακουλουθησα την καπως λιγο ειρωνεικα προτροπι του φιλου να ανοιξω
κανενα βιβλιο φυσικης  εγω ο ασχετος χρειαστικα  μολις 3 ωρες να διαβασω το βιβλιο τις
ηλεκτροτεχνιας και να βγαλω το συμπερασματα που μολις σας προανεφερα 
τοσο δυσκολο ηταν για εσας που εχετε περισσοτερες γνωσεις να γραψετε πεντε γραμμες
παντος ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## duomax03

> εγω ο ασχετος χρειαστικα  μολις 3 ωρες να διαβασω το βιβλιο τις
> ηλεκτροτεχνιας και να βγαλω το συμπερασματα που μολις σας προανεφερα



Ρε φιλαράκι, συγνώμη κι όλας, αλλά με τέτοια ζέστη δεν έχεις άλλη δουλειά να κάνεις ; Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά, αυτά που γράφεις είναι λίγο λάθος. Πρέπει να ξαναπεράσεις το Σεπτέμβρη...!!!

----------


## dextergsxr

> αρχιζω να μπαινω στο νοημα και να καταλαβαινω λιγο πολλη αυτα που
> και εσεις προσπαθηται να μου πειτε αλλα θα με συγχωρησετε ειναι με  
> λαθος τροπο.
> προσπαθηται να μου πειτε οτι δεν δουλευει αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι.... και φυσικα
> δουλευει  γυρναει κανονικα και στα δυο video και θα γυρναει σχεδον μεχρι να 
> καταστραφουν τα ρουλεμαν του μοτερ.ειχα πει οτι τελικα γινονται λαθος ερωτησεις
> γιαυτο υπαρχουν και λαθος απαντησης.
> ναι φιλε μου και φυσικα δουλευει και οσο δεν θα υπαρχει παραπανο φορτιο απο αυτο
> που θα τραβαει το μοτερ πουθενα δεν θα μας απασχολει σοβαρα η αρχη τις διατηρησης
> ...



φιλε μου συγνωμη αλλα εισαι και ειρωνικος και ανεπιδεκτος μαθησεως....και στο κατω κατω αφου εμεις τα λεμε λαθος και εσυ σωστα γιατι μας ρωτας??? μπορεις να μου απαντησεις αυτην την ερωτηση

----------


## kostas_par

Παιδιά έψαχνα πριν λίγο καιρό να κάνω μια μηχανή η οποία να είναι ασταμάτητη. Αυτό που βρήκα ήταν στο youtube κάποια άτομα τα οποία έκαναν μηχανές με μαγνήτες (Δείτε το παρακάτω βίντεο) Τώρα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε μεγάλη γεννήτρια αλλά εσείς που ασχολείστε αξίζει να το δείτε.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bwtgnr1Fm4

Επίσης δείτε και την εκπομπή των Mythbusters για δωρεάν ενέργεια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnJpMX-GXcg

----------


## madman

που ειμαι ειρωνικος και που ανεπιδεκτος ,το μονο που καταθεσα
ειναι το δικο μου συμπερασμα.γιατι καποιοι μονιμα μετατρεπουν τις 
λεξεις σε προσβολη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω .που εγραψα εγω οτι τα λετε
λαθος και ποιον προσεβαλα,
τουτεναντιον κατελληξα οτι εχετε δικιο ...λαθος ειναι και πριν αλλα και τωρα
ακομα περισσοτερο για καποιους ο τροπος που θελετε να περνατε την αποψη
 σας και να απαξιονετε τον αλλον.

----------


## dextergsxr

> θα με συγχωρησετε ειναι με  
> λαθος τροπο.προσπαθηται να μου πειτε οτι δεν δουλευει αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι....



εδω παει το ανεπιδεκτος μαθησεως και 





> εγω παντος παροτι ακουλουθησα την καπως λιγο ειρωνεικα προτροπι του φιλου να ανοιξω
> κανενα βιβλιο φυσικης  εγω ο ασχετος χρειαστικα  μολις 3 ωρες να διαβασω το βιβλιο τις
> ηλεκτροτεχνιας και να βγαλω το συμπερασματα που μολις σας προανεφερα 
> τοσο δυσκολο ηταν για εσας που εχετε περισσοτερες γνωσεις να γραψετε πεντε γραμμες
> παντος ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας



εδω το ειρωνικος... αν κανω λαθος συγνωμη

----------


## madman

τα γραφομενα μου ειναι αυτολεξη αυτα που γραφω με κανενα υπονοουμενο.
 μου προτεινατε να διαβασω ..το επραξα και κατελειξα στο ιδιο συμπερασμα 
με αυτα που μου λεγατε....που ειμαι ανεπιδεκτος?
καθω και στο δευτερο κομματι ναι κανεις λαθος το ευχαριστω 
ειναι κυριολεκτικο και ειληκρινες και δεν κρυβει  κανενα ειρωνικο υπονοουμενο.
γιατι ρε παιδια το κανετε αυτο δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα ..ανταλασουμε
αποψεις και τιποτα αλλο.γιατι αισθανεστε οτι σας επιτιθεμαι και σας προσβαλο

----------


## duomax03

Εγώ πιστεύω πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από εδώ...κλίκαρε πάνω στην φωτογραφία και δεν θα χάσεις φιλαράκι !!!

neoe.JPG

----------


## SV1JRT

> τα γραφομενα μου ειναι αυτολεξη αυτα που γραφω με κανενα υπονοουμενο.
>  μου προτεινατε να διαβασω ..το επραξα και κατελειξα στο ιδιο συμπερασμα 
> με αυτα που μου λεγατε....που ειμαι ανεπιδεκτος?
> καθω και στο δευτερο κομματι ναι κανεις λαθος το ευχαριστω 
> ειναι κυριολεκτικο και ειληκρινες και δεν κρυβει  κανενα ειρωνικο υπονοουμενο.
> γιατι ρε παιδια το κανετε αυτο δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα ..ανταλασουμε
> αποψεις και τιποτα αλλο.γιατι αισθανεστε οτι σας επιτιθεμαι και σας προσβαλο



Γιάννη, δεν είμαι κακός χαρακτήρας, ούτε μου αρέσει να κοροιδεύω τον κόσμο.
Απλά έχω βαρεθεί κάθε τρείς και λίγο να εμφανίζετε κάποιος ........ που είδε μια μ@λ@κία στο youtube και να προσπαθεί με δήθεν επιχειρήματα και αερολογίες να αντικρούσει νόμους και θεωρίες που έχουν αποδειχτεί εδώ και αιώνες.
Στο youtube έχει και video απο τύπους που καταρρίπτουν τους νόμους της βαρύτητας και δήθεν πετάνε !!
Θα ανέβεις και εσύ στην ταράτσα να κάνεις το καναρίνι γιατί το είδες στο youtube ??

Μας λές ότι αφιέρωσες 3 ώρες (!!!) για να διαβάσεις την Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας και τελικά, τα έχεις μπουρδουκλώσεις όλα και δεν ξέρεις που πάνε τα τέσσερα... Κατ' αρχήν γιατί 3 ώρες ??? Συλλαβή - συλλαβή διάβαζες ??
ΟΛΗ η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργεια χωράει σε ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟ !!
"Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΙΩΝΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ" Αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα.
Από ότι μας έγραψες παραπάνω ΚΟΒΕΣΑΙ !!! Το Σεπτέμβρη μετεξεταστέος....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Μας λές ότι αφιέρωσες 3 ώρες (!!!) για να διαβάσεις την Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας και τελικά, τα έχεις μπουρδουκλώσεις όλα και δεν ξέρεις που πάνε τα τέσσερα... Κατ' αρχήν γιατί 3 ώρες ??? Συλλαβή - συλλαβή διάβαζες ??
> ΟΛΗ η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργεια χωράει σε ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟ !!
> "Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΙΩΝΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ" Αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα.
> Από ότι μας έγραψες παραπάνω ΚΟΒΕΣΑΙ !!! Το Σεπτέμβρη μετεξεταστέος....



ένσταση. το πόσο του πήρε είναι αδιάφορο. εδώ ξέρω μηχανολόγους που επιμένουν πχ ότι το γυροσκοπικό φαινόμενο δίνει την ευστάθεια στα δίκυκλα ή τα βοηθάει να στρίψουν. ας του πήρε και 3 μήνες... αρκεί στο τέλος να το κατάλαβε.

----------


## SV1JRT

> ένσταση. το πόσο του πήρε είναι αδιάφορο. εδώ ξέρω μηχανολόγους που επιμένουν πχ ότι το γυροσκοπικό φαινόμενο δίνει την ευστάθεια στα δίκυκλα ή τα βοηθάει να στρίψουν. ας του πήρε και 3 μήνες... αρκεί στο τέλος να το κατάλαβε.




 Δεκτή η ένσταση Γιώργο. Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.......

----------


## dextergsxr

> ένσταση. το πόσο του πήρε είναι αδιάφορο. εδώ ξέρω μηχανολόγους που επιμένουν πχ ότι το γυροσκοπικό φαινόμενο δίνει την ευστάθεια στα δίκυκλα ή τα βοηθάει να στρίψουν. ας του πήρε και 3 μήνες... αρκεί στο τέλος να το κατάλαβε.



Γιωργος φυσικος σε μια προχειρη ερευνα που ειχα κανει στο ιντερνετ παντου επικτατει αυτη η αποψη και δεν σου κρυβω οτι την ειχα εξτερνιστει χωρις να μου πολυκαθετε και καλα (ειδικα στο σριψημο)... εχεις καποιο σαιτ η το ονομα του φαινομενου να ξεκινησω δευτερο κυκλο ερευνας....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

φτιάξε ένα στεφάνι, όχι κ πολύ μεγάλο,  από κάποιο πανάλαφρο υλικό... σκληρό σύρμα ξέρω γω

δώσ'του μία και θα αρχίσει να κυλάει... και μετά από λίγο ίσως αρχίσει να στρίβει κι'όλας.

καθ'ότι πανάλαφρο έχει μηδαμινή ροπή αδρανείας (στον άξονα περιστροφής). καθ'ότι έχει μηδαμινή ροπή αδρανείας, δεν μπορεί να παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο το στροβοσκοπικό φαινόμενο. 

δεν σου αποδεικνύω _τίποτα_, φυσικά, με το παραπάνω πείραμα, απλά και μόνο σου δίνω μία σπίθα να αρχίσεις να το σκέφτεσαι.

θα χρειαστεί πάντως να μελετήσεις θεωρητική μηχανική/αναλυτική δυναμική κτλ για να φτάσεις πιό βαθιά

----------


## -nikos-

χωρις να ειμαι φυσικος η κατι αλλο 

εχω να πω οτι η ισοροπια στα δικυκλα οφηλεται στην φυγοκεντρο δυναμη 

και οχι στο γυροσκοπικό φαινόμενο αφου 

οι ροδες γυριζουν παραληλα με τον αξωνα φωρας του αντικημενου 

και οχι καθετα. :Hammer: 

Αυτες ειναι θεωριες που τις βγαζουν ανθρωποι που δεν ξερουν απο σχεδιασμο δικυκλων 
και υπεθεσαν [_οι μακακες_]οτι αφου η μηχανη παει χωρις ''χερια'' [χωρις να κραταμε το τιμονι,,]
θα υπαρχει καποιου ειδους γυροσκοπικο φαινομενο,,,, :Lol: 

αν ανοιγαν τα *γκαβα* τους και προσεχαν την κλιση του αξωνα του τιμονιου τοτε 
θα καταλαβεναν οτι αυτη η κλιση σε συνδιασμο με την τριβη του ελαστικου στα πλαγια 
τινει να στριβει το τιμονι συνεχως διορθονοντας την ισοροπια του εν κινηση δικυκλου,
κρατωντας το ορθιο. :Wink:

----------


## kpetros

> χωρις να ειμαι φυσικος η κατι αλλο 
> 
> εχω να πω οτι η ισοροπια στα δικυκλα οφηλεται στην φυγοκεντρο δυναμη 
> 
> και οχι στο γυροσκοπικό φαινόμενο αφου 
> 
> οι ροδες γυριζουν παραληλα με τον αξωνα φωρας του αντικημενου 
> 
> και οχι καθετα.
> ...



συμφωνα με αυτο που λες ....βασικα λογικο ειναι , εφοσον οι ροδες περιστρεφονται εμπρος , η κεντρομολος δυναμη πρεπει να ειναι στα αριστερα της μηχανης . 
και οντως μια κλιση ισως να ευθιγραμιζε την μηχανη .... αλλα γιατι στο δρομο οταν μια μηχανη τρεχει , ειναι καρφωμενη κεντρο ? με τα λεγομενα σου θα επρεπε ετσω και λιγο να γερνει :S 
τελςο φυγορκεντρος δυναμη , μια ζωη την ξερω ως προς την δυναμη που σε "διωχνει" απο τον αξονα περιστροφης .... δηλαδη οταν περνεις στροφη με την μηχανη , για να παραμεινουω στο παραδειγμα σου

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=kpetros;5480 
και οντως μια κλιση ισως να ευθιγραμιζε την μηχανη .... αλλα γιατι στο δρομο οταν μια μηχανη τρεχει , ειναι καρφωμενη κεντρο ? με τα λεγομενα σου θα επρεπε ετσω και λιγο να γερνει :S 
[/QUOTE]


Εφωσον λεμε τα ιδια θα παραθεσω μονο 
αυτο το σημειο 

  αυτη η κλιση σε συνδιασμο με την τριβη του ελαστικου στα πλαγια 
τινει να στριβει το τιμονι συνεχως διορθονοντας την ισοροπια του εν κινηση δικυκλου,
κρατωντας το ορθιο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> συμφωνα με αυτο που λες ....βασικα λογικο ειναι , εφοσον οι ροδες περιστρεφονται εμπρος , η κεντρομολος δυναμη πρεπει να ειναι στα αριστερα της μηχανης . 
> και οντως μια κλιση ισως να ευθιγραμιζε την μηχανη .... αλλα γιατι στο δρομο οταν μια μηχανη τρεχει , ειναι καρφωμενη κεντρο ? με τα λεγομενα σου θα επρεπε ετσω και λιγο να γερνει :S 
> τελςο φυγορκεντρος δυναμη , μια ζωη την ξερω ως προς την δυναμη που σε "διωχνει" απο τον αξονα περιστροφης .... δηλαδη οταν περνεις στροφη με την μηχανη , για να παραμεινουω στο παραδειγμα σου




Δυστηχώς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο όλα αυτά δέν ισχύουν.!!!!.  (ή τουλάχιστόν, δέν ισχύουν σε σημαντικό βαθμό). 

http://tinanantsou.blogspot.gr/2011/...post_8620.html

----------


## kpetros

> Εφωσον λεμε τα ιδια θα παραθεσω μονο 
> αυτο το σημειο 
> 
>   αυτη η κλιση *σε συνδιασμο με την τριβη του ελαστικου στα πλαγια* 
> τινει να στριβει το τιμονι συνεχως διορθονοντας την ισοροπια του εν κινηση δικυκλου,
> κρατωντας το ορθιο.



δεν εχω δει λαστιχουμπες να ακουμπαν την ασφαλτο απο τα πλαγια1!!!! ουτε μηχανη να γερνει . 
παροτι με βρισκεις συμφωνο στο πρωτο σκελος , θα μου επιτρεψεις να θεωρισω πως ο λογος που ευθιγραμιζετε μια μηχανη ειναι λογο αεροδυναμικης  ... και προφανος το ιδιο της το βαρος δεν την επιτρεπει να πεσει πλαγια

----------


## SV1JRT

> δεν εχω δει λαστιχουμπες να ακουμπαν την ασφαλτο απο τα πλαγια1!!!! ουτε μηχανη να γερνει . 
> παροτι με βρισκεις συμφωνο στο πρωτο σκελος , θα μου επιτρεψεις να θεωρισω πως ο λογος που ευθιγραμιζετε μια μηχανη ειναι λογο αεροδυναμικης ... και προφανος το ιδιο της το βαρος δεν την επιτρεπει να πεσει πλαγια



Λάθος !!!!   Δες το προηγούμενο πόστ που έκανα.  #81.

----------


## kpetros

> Λάθος !!!!   Δες το προηγούμενο πόστ που έκανα.  #81.




αυτο διαβαζω τωρα ....ειναι τεραστιο .... -.-

----------


## -nikos-

θα το θεσω αλλιως,,,,

κρατα μια μηχανη ορθια [εν σταση] και αστη να πεσει,,,

απο την ορθια θεση =0 χιλιωμετρα μεχρι την επιταχυνση προς το εδαφος [οπου η πτωση σταματαει]

μεσολαβει ενας γεωμετρικα αυξανομενος χρονος, αναλωγα τα εκατοστα κλισης-πτωσης,,,,,,

αυτος ο ιδιος χρονος σε μια μηχανη που κινηται με πχ 50χιλιωμετρα την ωρα σε συναρτηση με τα εκατοστα
κλισης διχνει μια οφθαλμαπατη απολυτης ισοροπιας ,,,
αλλα ουσιαστικα ειναι μια συνεχη αυτοδιορθοση του κεντρου βαρους σε 90' γωνια με το εδαφος..



για να το καταλαβεις καλυτερα σκεψου μια μηχανη ''χωρις χερια'' 
σε επιπεδο δρομο 
και μια μηχανη ''χωρις χερια'' 
σε επικλινη δρομο

και θα δεις οτι η τριβη των ελαστικων κανει την ''δουλεια'' 
στην ευθεια 
και η φυγοκεντρος στις στροφες ,,,[που παρεπιπτοντος στριβει και το τιμονι μονο του λογο τριβης]

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

η τριβή στην ευθεία δεν κάνει τίποτα, γιατί καθ'ότι ο τροχός είναι όρθιος και δεν εφαρμόζονται πλευρικές δυνάμεις, όλη η τριβή είναι στατική (θυμήσου το στεφάνι από σύρμα). εκεί είναι θέμα διατήρησης στροφορμής. στη στροφή, μόλις ο τροχός πάρει κλίση, εμφανίζεται συνιστώσα του βάρους η οποία δρα ως κεντρομόλος. Αν, αντί για αυτό, επιβάλλεις στροφή με το να στρίψεις το τιμόνι, τότε πρόκειται περί διατήρησης ορμής, γιατί εσύ πας να αναγκάσεις να πάει αριστερά, όμως επειδή αυτό θέλει να συνεχίσει ευθεία, θα πέσει προς τα δεξιά, εκτελώντας και δεξιόστροφη πορεία. (εδώ χρειάζεται η τριβή).

πάρε ένα cd και δες πως είναι ορμές, ροπές αδρανείας, στροφορμές, βάρος κτλ κατά την κίνησή του, αλλά κ πάλι σου λέω, χωρίς να βάλεις κάτω αναλυτική δυναμική δεν θα βγάλεις συμπέρασμα έτσι με το μυαλό, δεν γίνεται

----------


## -nikos-

να συμπληρωσω οτι οταν στριβουμε χωρις ''χερια'' 
γερνουμε [μετατοπιζουμε το κεντρο βαρους ] ετσι παλι 
η κατασκευη του δικυκλου ξαναδιορθονει την ισοροποια του συμφωνα με 
την καινουρια θεση του κεντρου βαρους του συνολου [αναβατης-μηχανη]

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

όταν στρίβεις χωρίς χέρια, ο μηχανισμός είναι ο ίδιος (το τιμόνι στρίβει αριστερά και το δίκυκλο πάει δεξιόστροφα) countersteering λέγεται.

----------


## -nikos-

> όταν στρίβεις χωρίς χέρια, ο μηχανισμός είναι ο ίδιος (το τιμόνι στρίβει αριστερά και το δίκυκλο πάει δεξιόστροφα) countersteering λέγεται.



ΧΑ σε επιασα,,,,

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

άσε με εμένα και πιάσε το θέμα...

----------


## dextergsxr

ρε παιδια ειχα δει στο dvd twist of the wrist dvd (οι σχετικοι με το αθλημα θα γνωριζεται) ελεγε οτι χερις χερια η μηχανη δεν στριβει...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

όσο αυξάνεται η ταχύτητα του οχήματος και όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η ροπή αδρανείας των τροχών, τόσο μεγαλύτερη ροπή χρειάζεται για να στρίψει χωρίς να στρίψεις το τιμόνι. Δεν είναι ότι δεν θα στρίψει... είναι ότι θα στρίψει ελάχιστα.

----------

